# Nigi - what age is truly the best to wether them?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Specifically related to Nigierian's... what is the best age to wether a buckling? Why?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since I raise pygmy/nigi pets and have yet to have a PB nigi buckling born, I band at 7 weeks...they are leaving at 8 weeks for their new homes and I know that they are doing ok by that time....I won't let a buckling leave without being banded.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Is 3 weeks old too early to band them?

The man I got them from has bred Nigis for over 20 years and always bands around 3 weeks old - he says he has only once ever had a wether with UC problems that he sold and that was because the owner fed the wether straight alfalfa and lots of grain.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like to band at about 8 weeks, sometimes 7 weeks.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I band around 7-8 weeks of age. Usually because 8 weeks they are weaned and ready to go to new homes and also because nigerian bucklings are capable of breeding as early as 8 weeks of age. I would personally prefer to wait closer to 12 weeks of age but most buyers want their new wether asap usually. I would never band any earlier than 7 weeks of age...why risk it is the way I figure.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm so glad this thread was started cause I have three bucklings to do this ,, they are mixed and going to the Alternative Livestock Auction that just started this weekend,, I went and saw some uglyyyyyyyyyyyyy goats none of them dehorned either.. should make a killing in the fall..


----------

